

Show HN: GoGeo TwitterMap – Exploring millions of geolocated tweets - fernandoallen
http://twittermap.gogeo.io

======
fernandoallen
Hi! This is Fernando Allen from [http://gogeo.io](http://gogeo.io)

Unfortunately we had an issue that prevented many visitor to test Twitter Map.
Please accept our apologies.

With goGeo Twitter Map you can get really interesting insights from tweets
near you or all around the world. You can apply filters, play with different
map views, get some stats and explore tweets by clicking on the map.

Right now our database has more than 214 million tweets since February 8. This
number increases by the minute thanks to our feeding from Twitter Stream.

This app was conceived initially to showcase and test our Geo Big Data
Platform with real and live data. Given some early users excitement we decided
to post it here to get your feedback too.

